# Charitable Contributions in the Plumbing Profession



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I caught wind of a parsonage that's going to be built for a church. 

I've done work, donated $400 worth of my time and materials at that property and it's a F'n dump. Has too many mechanical problems, laid out wrong for visiting clergy. 

I'm not "of" this religion anymore but I advertise in their bulletin. 


If I do something, it's always with some type of alterior motive. heh 


So, since it's a charity event, I'd be the Master Plumber that pulls the permits and roughs this 3 bath ranch home. I'll see if I can get the supply houses to get me some scratch and dent tubs in, faucets, toilets. 

A donor to the church gave 150,000.00 to build a parsonage on-site; the old parsonage is across the road and offers problems not being "there" next to the church. The church will most likely sell that property to put towards the idea of building this structure.

The church will write the donation significantly higher than the actual amount that it would cost; what would they care....they are non-taxable to begin with. ??

I want the job solely for the advertising gain, the video/photo-op, embedded business to business associations I'd gain in this move. Like I said, I don't do "free" without a gain. I'll splash it on my website and pray no one else thinks I'll do it again for another church, just because I did it for this one. 

I'm not travelling to Guatamala or Cuba, some foreign land to do god's work, I'm a stone's throw from this job and I see opportunity in my good deed to help others. 


Everyone, 

Not everyone is as jaded as me, thank goodness. But please list your charitable contributions in the name of goodness and helpfulness towards others on this thread. Be proud of the hardship you've went through to help others, using the tools and hands that employ your destiny into the future. 

Of course, others can take advantage of your niceness from time to time, but there's much reward in the name of charity. Prosper is a word that conveys many meanings, and how it is used. 


Ryan Seacrest,

OUT!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am elder of my church. I do all the plumbing there and at the parsonage, I have plumbed Habitat homes. I do free service calls for church members who need it, and charge those who can afford it. I did a service call on a Sunday night for a neighbor 3 doors down who at 95 is the town's oldest resident. I told his wife to put the checkbook away, if I hit 95, I hope some young whippersnapper does the same.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

i only do charity for animal rescues and humane societys every one else pays as i dont like people


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Our church is gutting their kitchen and expanding it. I somehow landed on the kitchen committee.:whistling2: I have committed to supplying the labor if they buy the material.

In tough economic times it's a whole lot easier to give some labor than $$$.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

rex said:


> i only do charity for animal rescues and humane societys every one else pays as* i dont like people*


 


LOL! I applaud this brutal honesty. I worked at a house today that the customer had some big, mean looking dog. I told her if looks could kill *from her dog*, I was just slaughtered all over her living room. 

She of course, got a good laugh out of that one. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Our church is gutting their kitchen and expanding it. I somehow landed on the kitchen committee.:whistling2: I have committed to supplying the labor if they buy the material.
> 
> In tough economic times it's a whole lot easier to give some labor than $$$.


 

Amen to that. The framer stated the write-off he'd gain as the work would be in value of one number, the church will sign to a considerably higher number. They don't care; tax exempt on their end.


I told the one fellow I'd donate the copper fittings, not the pipe to the job. Maybe all the brass valves and what not. I got tons of threaded valves, gate valves, stop valves. Be a great time to use them all instead of letting them collect dust like they've been doing for years.

I could probably scrap in all the faucets, with as many as I've bought on resets from home cheapo. I don't want to be called when they leak. :blink:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you so arrogant or so good that you really believe your 'charitable' contribution is viewed as charitable and not 'opportunistic?' Intelligent people can usually tell the difference. Body language gives away more than most of us realize.

The proof will be in how many referrals or future business you receive as a result of your good works. Just maybe they are getting one over on you! :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Are you so arrogant or so good that you really believe your 'charitable' contribution is viewed as charitable and not 'opportunistic?' Intelligent people can usually tell the difference.* Body language gives away more than most of us realize.*
> 
> The proof will be in how many referrals or future business you receive as a result of your good works. Just maybe they are getting one over on you! :laughing:


 

You've been looking at my arse while I walk away, haven't you? 


I was asked if I had been contacted, which I wasn't, then I took a proactive approach to the opportunity since I'm already a contributor to that church by my years of advertising, supporting.

I work for the smart and the dumb, so I'll catch them both with fly paper. :laughing:

My intention, and it's a good one, is to make sure ALL are aware of my contribution. It's going to be physically demanding to perform the task, I'd like the benefit to last a lifetime, long after it drops out of the heads of many.

Cha-ching! Bada-bing! :thumbsup: 


My but has been looking rather laarrrge lately. I'm working on that though. One candy bar at a time.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Roast Duck - You are toying with me and I am not taking the bait.

However, a question for you . . . What person/event hurt you so badly that you have turned into a cynical, self-centered, proud to be a bada$$ individual?

It does feel good to do something nice for someone and expect absolutely nothing in return. You ought to really try just doing something nice for the sake of being nice.

I don't care about your arse, but I am sending a hug your way. 

That said, I can hear your devious laugh . . . BUT somewhere deep inside you resides a decent, loving human being. Let that person out.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Roast Duck - You are toying with me and I am not taking the bait.
> 
> However, a question for you . . . What person/event hurt you so badly that you have turned into a cynical, self-centered, proud to be a bada$$ individual?
> 
> ...


 
Wow, does charitable contributions get you all that hot and bothered? 

Please, instead of the name calling, and the fact I like you,


Follow the thread title and lay out for us what you've done with your plumbers in the design of charitable contribution, and did a plumber from across the land slap your hand saying it was a bad thing to take a few pictures of its noteworthiness. 


You can dislike my marketing strategies, but bottom line, I make money doing it. And I make sure everyone knows. The only time I feel special is when people like you call me out on it asking for explanation. 

See how nice I am? Full disclosure without showing plumber's crack. Now don't make me piss in your green tea, show me that you've done something like the above in candor, and I won't buy the down economy bullshit; I'm doing the above with not much money to spare, my inventory and the notion someone can use a bathroom in the name of god.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Wow, does charitable contributions get you all that hot and bothered?
> 
> Please, instead of the name calling, and the fact I like you,
> 
> ...


:blink: I'm sure this makes perfect sense to you?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

smellslike$tome said:


> :blink: I'm sure this makes perfect sense to you?


Of course,

Does every plumber from Alabama have this much trouble with comprehension? Have you done anything charitable, other than letting the yellow pages blow your head off? 


Let me go post my water heater install today so you can make fun of me. :laughing:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> > Wow, does charitable contributions get you all that hot and bothered?
> 
> 
> Not at all. Charitable is usually considered doing something without gain.
> ...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Of course,
> 
> Does every plumber from Alabama have this much trouble with comprehension? Have you done anything charitable, other than letting the yellow pages blow your head off?
> 
> ...


Yes we are all ignorant hicks. I'm better off than most because I made it through the 8th grade. 

One thing I do understand though is that charity is charity and marketing is marketing. What you are engaged in is marketing not charity. You've already said that but you seem to feel as though you will be handsomely rewarded for your marketing efforts. Perhaps you will be and since it seems to be all that you seek in the matter I hope that you will be because whatever you recieve from your marketing efforts now (now meaning in this life) is all that you will ever receive. So I hope you make a zillion bucks 'cause it's all your gonna get. 

As for me ... I prefer to not let my left hand know what my right hand is doing.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

As long as you two don't represent yourself as christians, have at your "judgeth others before thee" circus act.


When you have people judging your kind acts, donations to help others, it says a whole lot more about you than it ever will me.


I had to stop reading all the charitable contributions you posted smellslike$tome. Didn't know you'd post 3 pages worth. That 8th grade education might just buy your ticket to heaven, paved with charitable deeds. 


See anyone picking on jjbex for showing his kind donation for habitat for humanity? I see others criticizing by code inference, to which I thought would be nothing but praise for his efforts, not criticism.


Same way you all fubbed this thread like a housecat, "judging" my intentions.


Maybe some of us can't afford to stop/drop and plumb a house at no charge, contribute a large amount of materials to the cause, help out. That strikes either envy or jealousy, and to think the camera in jjbex's hand was such a fubbing crime, oh how dare he take pictures of his good work. 


Next time you want to judge one others good intentions, remember that my intentions explore the ability to possibly offer MORE the next time this comes around, kinda like having the ability to pay for the roofer, or the siding guy, or the guy who's the cabinet maker, all compliments of the plumber who's doing quite well because indirectly he sold the goods that he does do things for others,

he just has a way of making sure everyone outside that small group of people knows about it.

If business life sucks for you at this time, that's your problem, not mine. No one is going to use me as a sounding board in the effort to discount that the deed is deplorable because I constitute the same action as jjbex. 


I don't however, think I would of shown it on this site. I would of kept it private like a good deal of my pictures are on my site, not bringing attention to which ones were free (charitable being the keyword) and which ones were not.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just created some editing for ron. Sorry ron, I'm making sure that plasters on an email reply, mission accomplished. :thumbup:


I owe you a 3" lo-heel 90. :thumbsup:



Black fellow I put a sump pump in for in 2007, 


He called me yesterday telling me his discharge line froze outside. I told him that he needed to increase to 4" and he wouldn't do it.


Fast forward and now that nearly new pump is destroyed, burned up from running for 6 hours, water was steaming in the pit, bled oil out of the pump.

Well I switch the pump out, found a pretty good gas leak at the meter right where it discharged and he was grateful for that, and I wanted to make sure he gets this matter resolved once and for all.


I already wrote the bill for my time, but I offered my hour of meeting him at Ace Hardware getting everything he needed so he could go back home tomorrow and resolve this issue once and for all. 

It was time consuming of course, but I was doing my part for helping the elderly. I almost bet I won't get this in return someday and that is fine, I felt good doing the deed. No video or pictures were taken of this event.

I can say something to customers but if they don't remember it, they'll make a mistake and it will cost them twice. This time I'm hoping with my showing up at Ace's will seal the deal and he'll keep this from happening again. 

My services cost him $300 today, and that's $654 for two sump pumps replaced in 2 years. He's getting quite a collection of pumps in his basement. 

I "didn't" work for free in this hardship of his because that creates a misfortune for a repeat, or "well you did it for free last time!" attitude and you've now compromised the reason you're there to begin with; fix the damn plumbing, charge for it.


The fellow above, I don't care if he ever tells a soul about my helping him today...he knows I'm someone that can be trusted, and that by far is worth the wage and experience, alone.


The lady I just told to F off 30 minutes ago whining in my ear wanting lower rates for emergency services on a friday night? She can go rot in hell because I stopped working for jews a long time ago. Unless you're a holocaust survivor, you don't apply in my mind for special pricing just because your plumbing took a dump on your living room floor. LMAO! "That ceiling looks so pretty on your coffee table! If I may ask, what color did you choose for that? It's so purdy!"


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

uh- I donate 1000.00 a year to various charities. It is a way of giving back to the community without giving away work. I don't like work that much to give it away.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> I just created some editing for ron. Sorry ron, I'm making sure that plasters on an email reply, mission accomplished. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I owe you a 3" lo-heel 90. :thumbsup:


You lost me what was I to edit?


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> As long as you two don't represent yourself as christians, have at your "judgeth others before thee" circus act.
> 
> 
> When you have people judging your kind acts, donations to help others, it says a whole lot more about you than it ever will me.
> ...


Meth will destroy you Duck. Get into rehab now!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I am elder of my church. I do all the plumbing there and at the parsonage, I have plumbed Habitat homes. I do free service calls for church members who need it, and charge those who can afford it. I did a service call on a Sunday night for a neighbor 3 doors down who at 95 is the town's oldest resident. I told his wife to put the checkbook away, if I hit 95, I hope some young whippersnapper does the same.



That's awesome, see there are others just like me out there, 

God Bless you man !


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Charity..... is what it is. I don't do it for any personal gain, just do it cuz its the right thing to do. Oh I guess there is one personal gain, does my heart good.:thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You lost me what was I to edit?


The "f" word in Post #5.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> LOL! I applaud this brutal honesty. I worked at a house today that the customer had some big, mean looking dog. I told her if looks could kill *from her dog*, I was just slaughtered all over her living room.
> 
> She of course, got a good laugh out of that one. :laughing:





Plumbcrazy said:


> The "f" word in Post #5.


Thats is #5 where I don't see it. :laughing:


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Same way you all ****ed this thread like a housecat, "judging" my intentions.
> 
> 
> Maybe some of us can't afford to stop/drop and plumb a house at no charge, contribute a large amount of materials to the cause, help out. That strikes either envy or jealousy, and to think the camera in jjbex's hand was such a ****ing crime, oh how dare he take pictures of his good work.


Sorry Ron, it was Post #15. Dunbar knows what he did, he should have edited it himself. :no:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea Steve, if you knew you did this and you want me to edit it, then you should do it yourself, why would I want ******* or rockstarplumber raising sink with me for editing your post.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sorry Ron, 

I'll use placement **** asteriks like I use a lot, but as someone mentioned, I have an excuse,


meth. :brows: Hard core since 44'!



I could use a charitable contribution today; can't even walk right. Something about standing that long yesterday really did me in. Having breakfast and almost 2pm isn't the norm for me, usually around 9-9:34am. 

I've got 40 minutes to get fresh and go look at a ventless fireplace install. :furious:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't do charity except on very rare occasions, when it strikes me as the right thing to do in the situation. For the most part, I work for myself and my family and I expect others to do the same. People should take care of themselves, there are far too many lazy, slackers who sit on their ass all day looking for a handout. I am not a big believer in handouts. My tax money is handed out every year to various government programs. That is my charitable contribution to society, albeit a forced one.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Digging up bones...d' digging up bones*

Get prepared folks. 


I got a story unfolding about this situation that's playing out right now, and it's not favorable. It involves another plumber, not me.

But there's a lot to be told and I'm going to post the recent happenings. 

I read this thread through again and yes, I haven't changed on my thinking, none at all. I always stick with my first thoughts and carry through, no matter if the entire world hates my thinking. I'm an individual that represents narrow minded thinking. YES! BRB after a short pause for station identification. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Here it goes*

I'll give this gristle out for people to chew on before I go to work: 



I've advertised in this church bulletin for years, even though I don't consider myself a parish member.

I've complained about "how" my ad looks in the back of their bulletin, as it looks like silly putty was used to create it. When I called them out on it, they cried the "no money" attitude even though they just added a 1 million dollar expansion to the church, and now this huge parsonage.


Granted, when I worked at the old parsonage, it's not a bad structure but it does need work...but someone donated over 100 grand towards the construction of a new one instead of the priest having to walk across the main road, or drive to get to church. It seems odd and it is...but it was like that way all this time. So be it. There was roughly $400 worth of work/labor done at this parsonage and it took an angered response from me to get even a simple thank you for my efforts. ???? Are people that numb to good deeds in the church community? 

No payment for my time and efforts from them then or now has of NO VALUE. NONE. No amount of money compensates for the poor experience. I did though get a written thank you from the priest who I believe is a devout christian and is true to word and work...but his followers under that same community are deft to understand they need to act more like him.

I have had more trouble with the clientell from this church, the ones that call me than I've ever had with even the yellow pages!!! Most have been tire kickers, price shoppers...talk about committing and then never call back.


Just finished work for a lady that was not only rude but in denial of the fact that she caused a callback that I cannot control, and she gave me the attitude from the go. 

FINAL STRAW

Now, 

This church decided to go ahead and build this parsonage. When this other plumber heard about it, he took an interest in doing the work. After how busy my summer went I quietly excused myself out of the equation because they want CPVC in this home for water lines and I don't want to even touch that CRAP. 

Here's what happened, and this is truly sad for the guy now sucked into this mess: 

When this fellow stated he would do the plumbing at no cost, they increased the number of baths from 3 to 5. You all know that 4" is involved at this point and there's more work, no doubt.

They said in the beginning that *all work on all the trades were going to be donated services*. Apparently, they had a change of mind and didn't let this plumber know after he did the ground rough that they decided without him knowing that they are paying out for everything; framer/roofer/electrician/hvac/drywaller...?

The house is framed now, no mechanicals in it and they are pushing him to run the plumbing before the hvac, which is a huge mistake in the coordination of a project. 

They want to hang drywall by december 1st...and this building is a shell right now. 

This plumber wants me to help him out on this as he doesn't want to pay labor to his guys, and I told him I would if he needed it.

How rude can you be to someone working for free? Talk about insulting.

I could be this guy right now stuck in a job that expanded and everyone is getting paid but me.

After my experience with the affiliation and how this plumber is getting treated I'm removing my ad from this bulletin, permanently even though I haven't been paying for it. To be hustled as many times, and to have so few "good" experiences is really the open ticket to move on. I'm going to send an email to the priest and express my regret. The same regret that if I was ripping off his parishioners in his parish as an advertiser, they'd be contacting them as well expressing discontent.


All in the name of religion right? Somebody above looked out for me, being busy and not taking on this project. I am thankful, grateful but I cannot believe what this other plumber is going through right now. 

Shame on a community of people that is using opportunities to take of others without reward, expecting an understanding that "this just happens" and move on. 

A select view have painted a very disturbing image of lacking management, true to thy self reasoning...that's for sure.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

You were fortunate to have side-stepped that mess. And I must give credit where credit is due. Very nice of you to help out that other plumber.

It's a shame when you give with all the right intentions and end up being taken advantage of by those who should know better.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Welllllll....I haven't helped him "yet" so I can't take credit for it. I'm sure he'll call me but when I start running my mouth he's going to think he just brought a pit bull to a cat convention. :thumbup:

I speaketh frum da heart whether in person or online. I just think it's so rude for a church, a large group of holy people to do such a thing and sweep it under the rug. Shame on them. 

"Most" would just keep quiet. Not me. Go get a billboard and write "Dunbar said this" I don't care. All my good and loyal customers will get a charge out of it for already knowing the obvious~! :laughing:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*i don't work for churches anymore*

nor any govt's for that matter, let alone for free. last church was fulton united methodist. they didn't pay, i filed lien. they paid. go riddance to bad rubbish. breid..........:rockon:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

breid1903 said:


> nor any govt's for that matter, let alone for free. last church was fulton united methodist. they didn't pay, i filed lien. they paid. go riddance to bad rubbish. breid..........:rockon:


 
Just goes to show ya, they'll stick it in and break it off in the name of a higher power. Don't get me fired up on the religious front; I got problems with a church full of people that can't get along. They divey up into sections based on a million different reasons, all of them unfair if the goal is to "come together" and worship.

Poor people over there, rich people over there, stuck up people there, loyal to the cause over here.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Another Strange Turn of Direction*

UPDATE:


Last week, I talked to this plumber that was doing the work, he had me all riled up about how others were getting paid and he wasn't.


Well the last words spoken was I was telling him "when" I could make it over there to help.


I called him last sunday to help, even showed up and he wasn't there, so I pushed a broom for a couple hours chatting with the electrician and his family member, asking questions. I did however mention that "pay" thing.

Well, I didn't hear back from the plumber.

Monday night, after a business meeting I had I called again, No Answer.


All through the week I never heard from this plumber, not since 2 fridays ago when the word was he was going to have me help him.


So, as the gerbil cage spins. He's either extremely busy and possibly got the church to compensate his help on the job or my statements (highly possible) threw out warning flags about my participation and kept me from being a helping hand, knowing how pissed I was for this plumber, knowing I could of been in that very likely scenario if I went forward and did this work.

Someone threw out the possibility that they cannot find donated talent to do the certain tasks.....but to see guys working for free and others get paid, on the same job? R U kidding me? 

Balance it out, make it fair for the ones doing their part. 

I can speculate but I think a set of ears travelled back to someone I meant to hear my words. Don't beat down those who contribute of their time and effort to others without reward.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Me personally, I won't contribute to any of them. Sacrificing of a small male virgin is to much to bear.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> You were fortunate to have side-stepped that mess. And I must give credit where credit is due. Very nice of you to help out that other plumber.
> 
> It's a shame when you give with all the right intentions and end up being taken advantage of by those who should know better.


Thats the problem with doing charity work. So many low lifes out there taken advantage of you. I don't usually do charity work unless I have personal knowledge of the situation. The biggest problem is a lot of these lowlifes are influentional and affluent people that you would not ever suspect of taking advantage of you. Then there are those that take advantage of a good organization like habitat for humanity and then let the house fall into disaray after they move in because of laziness.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Update: 


Heard from him (plumber) today. Between thanksgiving and being injured he hadn't been over at that job all last week but said he put a couple of guys on the job to finish it this week.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I did a parochial school addition last year. Never again. They had their hand out for everything. The excavating was donated, then they got busy and couldn't afford to send an operator and machine off a paying job to do a freebie. Finally got started digging and hit an abandoned in place fuel oil tank that nobody knew was there. The EPA came in and stopped work, then nobody wanted to pay for the remediation. Sparkie was giving some stuff for free, so the architect verbally approved some changed to help him lower his costs, the church board raised a stink and made him run his pipe thru the ceiling instead of thru a wall to a roof. We had to eat 5 grand worth of fixtures. My boss told me to call the supply house and see if they would donate the fixtures, I called but got laughed at.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Not going to find any supply house right now hardly donating anything at this point...margins are slim and the last thing people need right now is a tax deduction.


When I started this thread I had high hopes, doing a good thing *with video and pictures* but reality was I could feel the remorse before I even did the job.

And thankfully that situation mended itself.


I hope the plumber gets a ton of calls and some much needed respect from the parish members...but don't hold your breath. It'll be forgotten in 5 months. Personal gratification is probably the extent of the deed...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I didn't even get a coupon for a free turkey from my salesman this year like he always gives me.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*My my how time flies*

This is an old thread but a good [email protected] :thumbsup:



Got a call today from some poor house ministries or some shiot. 


Lady starts off, tells me that a couple with absolutely no financial means has no running water in their home, has been there for 8 months with no indoor plumbing. :blink:


Says that someone got in the crawlspace, that there's 7 grand worth of plumbing work needed. 


I got off the phone after she said the church could probably raise a 1/4 of the funds (of 7 grand) to take care of this situation and that she was looking for a plumber willing to take on such a project. :001_unsure:



I am sooooooooooooo tempted to play along tomorrow, get that address and contact the health department and get these folks out of that house. This is 2012, not the 1900s. 


First off, 


Even if the plumbing is repaired, how are they "then" going to pay the water bill? 


People cannot live in such conditions. It's unhealthy. So I guess they've been buying their water from the grocery store? 

Think about how expensive that is.... 


I most likely will not contact her back as the answer is no. I can imagine a crawlspace with piping that has seen waste without water...

No grants, no funding is possible. I wish the best for these people but it's not my place to help someone when I'm not able to. Good luck, and good night.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm starting a habitat home. In another market. A town 35 miles away. Donating my time. They provide materials. My first ever. 

Has anyone done this. I expect two days to rough, one to finish - with help. Two full baths 2 storey with basement. Bathrooms are stacked.

Lm not posting a "how too"

I'm asking about habitat in general. Always wanted to help build one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

east-indy said:


> I'm starting a habitat home. In another market. A town 35 miles away. Donating my time. They provide materials. My first ever.
> 
> Has anyone done this. I expect two days to rough, one to finish - with help. Two full baths 2 storey with basement. Bathrooms are stacked.
> 
> ...


Been on a couple, the boss is a big fan...

You'll be impressed...


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

I hope so, I am looking forward to it.

I may post pics, then again, I may not... you guys heckle the crap outa' people when they post pics of work - No offense, but there's nothing worse than an Monday morning quarterback after you've been neck deep in $h!t all day. :yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

east-indy said:


> I hope so, I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I may post pics, then again, I may not... you guys heckle the crap outa' people when they post pics of work - No offense, but there's nothing worse than an Monday morning quarterback after you've been neck deep in $h!t all day. :yes:


If you know a better way for painfully inadequate people to feel better than by ripping on someone else I would like to know it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My charity project. Our firehouse has had parking lot flooding steadily getting worse since it was built 10 years ago. This is a before pic. Since we have set two 4x4 Catch Basins and a 6' dia and 12' deep drywell. 
I will post pics when we get all the downspouts on the system and the project is complete I am waiting on the guy with the backhoe he has been really busy!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The church kitchen expansion I mentioned 2 years ago is due to be finished in the next 2 weeks. I'll be glad to see it punched out.

It turns out I was in a position to donate all the plumbing, HVAC, and manage the sub contractors.

It's been alot of added stress and working hours but well worth it.


----------

